# ECC-B process at airport



## Kass0017 (3 mo ago)

Hi all,

i will be leaving the country on Friday and I am a holder of a 9g visa and I have a valid ACR-I card valid until 2024.

I haven’t left the country since 2019 so not sure on the updated process of leaving. I know I used to go to another line at the airport and pay around 2.5k to exit though it has always been for short trips.

this time I will leave for a period of about 4 to 5 months and I haven’t purchased a flight ticket back as I’m not sure on the exact date. Wondering if I need to have a round trip ticket back to show I’m not leaving for good, or whether I just present my acr i card and passport only and a one way ticket out is okay.
Please help I can’t find any info on this!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Kass0017 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i will be leaving the country on Friday and I am a holder of a 9g visa and I have a valid ACR-I card valid until 2024.
> 
> ...


The 2.5k was probably the travel tax and terminal fee, the terminal fee should now be in with your ticket so just the travel tax to pay, about 1600p I believe.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Philippine Bureau of Immigration Emigration Clearance Certification PBI ECC

Official Philippine Bureau of Immigration Facebook page for messaging or phone numbers PBI Facebook link

Welcome to the forum Kass, I've messaged through Facebook several times over the years and they get right back to you within a day if not sooner or you could also call, I'd have someone that speaks Tagalog standing by just in case to translate.

I don't know if the 9G is a multi-entry visa, (I couldn't find this on the PBI website) so that's why you'll need to contact the PBI, but we do have some members here that are working on the 9G so hopefully, they can answer this question.


----------

